# Removing Background with cutting



## Nathy Moore (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am slightly experienced with sublimation printing. However, as of late I purchased an Inkjet printer. My prints are coming out great, but I noticed when trying to print on darker garments I need dark paper (if that's what it's called). Basically, I watched a Youtube video where a woman was printing on a navy T-Shirt. She peeled the paper after the press and only the writing appeared. There was no white box or anything, EVEN though she had a white box around it originally on the paper. 

I've done research and I've not been able to find anything as of yet. I'm wondering whether anyone understands what I mean?

Thank you so much


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

She either used a vinyl cutter or a laser printer with easy-weed paper that doesn't require cutting. You can cut dark paper with VERY sharp scissors but even then only basic shapes. This can't be done with any image having details.


----------

